# Mahachainesis Pair



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

This is a short video of my mahachaiensis pair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJbmhXsivDc


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Love them! He is very pretty, and she is a doll!

I have been falling for this species for a bit.. saw someone on one of my groups post a picture of a hybrid of these with an imbellis that they saw for sale and it was so pretty.. but nothing beats the original! A part of me wishes I looked more into the wild species when I was setting up my breeding


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great pair!


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Really love this pair, from PIBK? Wow they are beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Such a nice pair


----------

